# *HUGE* Fafi Related Haul



## 121784 (Feb 29, 2008)

This is my first haul post.  So I just wanted to say *HI!* before I got into showing you all my new pretties.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, the weekend of the 16th, I went a little crazy.  :-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I would have known that I was going to get laid off that Tuesday, I would have not bought as much.  Oh well, at least I have a bunch of new pretties to help me get all beautiful for job interviews.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Haul #1: *  This was made at one of the counters near me.  I also had my makeup done that day but the girl did a HORRIBLE job, so I washed it off the minute I got into my house.





~ still in box w/ flash ~





~ _everything_ out on my desk ~
- 188
- Eye Shadow in Bronze
- Eye Shadow in Patina
- Iridescent Pressed Powder in Sassed-Up
- Lipglass in Sugar Trance
- Lipstick in Fun 'n' Sexy
- Lipstick in Utterly Frivolous
- Eye Shadow in Humid (not pictured - gift for my Mom)
- Eye Shadow in Beauty Marked (not pictured - gift for my Mom)
- Studio Fix Fluid in NW25
- Lipglass in VG XI SE x2

*Haul #2:* The girls at the counter gave me the number to the closest MAC store b/c I wanted the scarf.  I didn't call them right away, but when I did call they told me they still had them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since the store is about an hour away and since I don't drive, I asked if they could ship it to me.  I decided to make the $7 shipping charge worth it and ordered a couple of other goodies besides the scarf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








~ still in box w/o flash~





 ~ out of box & lookin' _gorgeous_ on my desk w/ flash ~
- Lipglass in Cult Fave
- Ermine Doll
- 15 Pan Palette x2
- Fafi Scarf

*Haul #3:* The night after my haul @ the counter, I decided to place an order online.  Oh boy, I went a little overboard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








~ still in the boxes w/ flash ~





~ part one of the haul w/ flash lookin' _gorgeous_ on my desk ~





~ part two of the haul w/o flash lookin' _gorgeous_ on my desk ~
- Iridescent Pressed Powder in Verve-Acious
- Lipstick in High Top
- Lipstick in Not So Innocent
- Lipglass in Totally It
- 187
- 227
- Slimshine in Bare
- Slimshine in Funshine
- Paint Pot in Cash Flow
- Blot Powder in Medium
- Eye Shadow in Jete
- Eye Shadow in Rite Of Spring
- Loose Beauty Powder in Drizzlegold
- Loose Beauty Powder in Soft Flame
- Brush Cleaner

I have a bunch of other stuff comin' my way that I either ordered before I got laid off or I ordered it afterward (retail therapy is my friend).  I can only imagine what that haul post is going to look like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was suppose to go to my counter's Fafi event on Saturday, but I canceled my appointment.  I might try and get my mom to let me run in and get _Nice Vice_ paint pot, since I know that they'll definitely have it (they still have items from the different summer collections!).


----------



## eenermcc (Feb 29, 2008)

Holy haulage!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 29, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome...I'll be sending good job vibes your way.  The way I look at it is that looking good builds confidence, and employers like confidence.


----------



## Jot (Feb 29, 2008)

serious haulage!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 29, 2008)

That's a serious MAC attack


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

This is Gorgeous!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 29, 2008)

Ooh la la 

enjoy your lovely haul and welcome!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!!!  That hauling is insane!  LOL  I just keep looking at it and it keeps gtting more and more gorgeous!!  Enjoy you new makeup and good luck in the job search!!


----------



## Nelly711 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! Great haul!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 29, 2008)

Great Stuff!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

You won't regret your haul


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 2, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

great haulage!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 3, 2008)

Great haul !!

I hope you find another job very soon


----------

